# Toxic drywall dust



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

I just read this article and thought you all might want to read it..I always use masks!! And why don't they make the manufacturers change their ingredients?? 

http://www.elcosh.org/docs/d0300/d000348/d000348.html


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

That shiz tastes like jalepenos too!
except with a touch of sweet and sour sauce!


----------

